

Monument Valley Game: you have not seen nothing like this before - malditojavi
http://www.monumentvalleygame.com/

======
Malic
Monument Valley reminds me a lot of Fez (not a bad thing) so I for one HAVE
seen something like MV before.

That being said, MV, while being - let's say "tight" and not say "short" \- IS
a very stylish puzzle game experience. If you have an iPad, you should give MV
a try.

(Not associated with the developer in any way - just a fan)

~~~
bcraven
The gameplay is also very similar to the PSP game Echochrome[1] that came out
in 2008.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfICeBtVv8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfICeBtVv8U)

------
Doublon
The ambiguous views that appear in the video reminds me of
[http://terrycavanaghgames.com/nayasquest/](http://terrycavanaghgames.com/nayasquest/).

------
pathikrit
Why are all the pretty things on iOS and not Android? :)

~~~
mathewsanders
Android is on the way!

